# TEE Billing



## Bunnymama (Apr 18, 2008)

Does anyone deal w/billing of TEE's for thier Dr's.  I am having trouble with the 99312 vs 93318.  Do you assume 93318 on major heart surgeries?  I don't get alot of documentation.  Does anyone else have this problem? If so how do you handle it?


----------



## LGillstrom (Apr 18, 2008)

You lost me there...CPT 99312 is a deleted code.  When our MDA's do a placement of a TEE during the surgery, we bill 93313, with supporting documentation.

Hope this helps!


----------



## scorrado (Apr 18, 2008)

I think you meant to type 93312. Anyway, we bill 93312 with a modifier 26 when our doctors do TEE's at the hospital. Hope this helps!


----------



## vworsham (Jun 10, 2008)

*TEE's*

If the Anes doc does probe insertion and image acquisition and interpretation you can use 93312 with a -26-59 (-26 if it's hospital equip).  They should dictate a note too, to document what they did.  
If they do constant monitoring during the op you can use 93318.  But no one pay 93318, just an FYI.  Insertion of probe only use 93313.


----------



## LGillstrom (Jun 17, 2008)

The 93313 was not a typo.  We do not do the reporting, etc. only the insertion. with appropriate modifiers as needed and supporting documentation.

But yes, sometimes, finding supporting documentation can be difficult.  Reminding and education providers to provide essential documentation is an ongoing process.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jun 17, 2008)

*response to TEE billing*

wow I just coded a Doppler TEE (2007) w/MCS 20 min this morning...here is what I did 
93318-26
93320
99144



sunflower said:


> Does anyone deal w/billing of TEE's for thier Dr's.  I am having trouble with the 99312 vs 93318.  Do you assume 93318 on major heart surgeries?  I don't get alot of documentation.  Does anyone else have this problem? If so how do you handle it?


----------



## allie_mama (Oct 30, 2009)

I have another question.  What if an anesthesiologist places the probe and does the intial interpretation and then does subsequent interpretations.  Whould you code like this?

93312 with a -26-59 
93314 - 26
93314- 26-76


----------



## catherynestormo (Dec 8, 2009)

93312 and 93314 cannot be billed together.  93312 is for placement, interpretation, and review of the study of the images.  There also needs to be a dictated report.  93314 is only used if the physician did not place the TEE probe but reviews and interprets.

Hope this helps


----------

